# Atrix Boot Img (X2 Related Request)



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey,

Since I am busy I was wondering if anyone could decompile the atrix's CM7 boot.img file for me. I am going to try my wrapper idea during lunch today and would need those files for our hijack zip. I have some notes from dragonzkiller on some stuff to try as well. Having those files would make this much easier.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Monday was a very crazy and busy ace, do you even need the boot.img? I'll try to take off work to see if I can decompile ... I do not promise much at the moment .. greetings.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I got it from someone @ xda so that is g2g. Now to see if my idea of a wrapper for 2nd init will work. It has 2nd init executing right but it is only opening an init.rc.


----------

